# Katia - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.katia.com/modelos.php?lng=EN

Enjoy.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely patterns. They say free, but all I can find are pictures.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

OMG, that dress in color work and lace pattern, too cute. I would love to try that one.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Jinx: click on the number of the pattern, then download.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Lovely patterns. They say free, but all I can find are pictures.


Just click on the picture and then click on the red download PDF


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Now I am feeling really stupid. I have clicked on the picture and the number. It does not show me any place to download the pattern. I am interested in 74/37. The first pattern shown, the yellow shrug.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> Now I am feeling really stupid. I have clicked on the picture and the number. It does not show me any place to download the pattern. I am interested in 74/37. The first pattern shown, the yellow shrug.


Apparently that is in their current magazine and not available online. The free patterns are the ones underneath the heading "Free patterns".


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Apparently that is in their current magazine and not available online. The free patterns are the ones underneath the heading "Free patterns".


Thanks for your time and answer. I find the pattern under free patterns.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.katia.com/modelo.php?idRevista=6799&numero=3&letra=&lng=EN

I opened the page for download for you. Just click on the number and not picture.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,some nice patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.katia.com/modelo.php?idRevista=6799&numero=3&letra=&lng=EN
> 
> I opened the page for download for you. Just click on the number and not picture.


Thank you for trying.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

okay i to must be stupid as i only found one baby pattern for free...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.katia.com/modelos.php?lng=EN these are the only ones that are free it seems. Some lovely patterns though


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you have bookmarked for reference.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

OK so I got the pattern to open for me but it is in a foreign language. I know I can translate bt cannot remember how to do it. Please advise me on how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

scroll down to the end - you will see the english version


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I was after the childs scarf, Kids 65. I clicked on the number, then clicked where it said download. Was able to open the instructions, but it would not print all the instructions that were shown. Did not get the bottom half of the page and no picture.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

jinx said:


> Lovely patterns. They say free, but all I can find are pictures.


Jinx, I had the same experience. I wasn't trying to download any until you said you couldn't. I didn't see anywhere to download any of them either. I've been to what I presumed was the Katia site before and downloaded patterns. Either I am misremembering, always a possibility, or the site has been revised. Whatever the reason, I'm not seeing anywhere to download PDFs and that is for patterns that are marked as being free.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Jinx, I had the same experience. I wasn't trying to download any until you said you couldn't. I didn't see anywhere to download any of them either. I've been to what I presumed was the Katia site before and downloaded patterns. Either I am misremembering, always a possibility, or the site has been revised. Whatever the reason, I'm not seeing anywhere to download PDFs and that is for patterns that are marked as being free.


Oh well, I am glad I am not the only one. I guess I really did not need another pattern anyhow. Thanks


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Karen L said:


> OK so I got the pattern to open for me but it is in a foreign language. I know I can translate bt cannot remember how to do it. Please advise me on how to do it. Thanks.


There are flag symbols on the top right hand corner. Click on the English flag and you will arrive to the patterns we can use.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

jinx said:


> Lovely patterns. They say free, but all I can find are pictures.


I went to this site and clicked on a number of the pictures (not all) and some had in red type, click to download the PDF free pattern. I didn't spend enough time to see how to get the patterns of the ones that did not have this message. Good luck


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lovely patterns. They say free, but all I can find are pictures.


the pattern you want isn't free the top row is patterns to purchase and you click where the basket is and it will go into your cart. Guess by now you have had many replies to this.


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

The ones I tried to download are written in a foreign language. I think it's Spanish. Did anyone find any written in English?


----------

